

DJI Systems Introduces Inspire 1 Drone - gorans
http://www.dji.com/product/inspire-1

======
3327
Wow so many sick features... No wonder they haven't been picking up the
customer service lines, or wait DJI customer service policy is simply not to
reply. Never mind...

The product looks insane. Price point too.. Similar systems today cost 30K.

The problem with DJI is the generic firmware. I am still running old firmware
because of all the crashes and complaints they have dramatically reduced
performance / angle of attack, etc with each release.

------
salimmadjd
I don't understand their consumer segments. Who is this product targeted for?

For amateurs, it's rather expensive compared to the other DJI options out
there. Especially if you already have a GoPro.

If you're a pro, you probably opt for something more customizable. You want a
camera that you can get a great footage out and there is a nice and commonly
understood post-processing and grading option available and not use some
propriety camera.

So I think real pros would spend a bit more and attach their existing camera
(GH4, Canon 5D III, etc.) system that they are familiar with to a large drone
or if they want a smaller drone they'll go with the LX100 or some one of many
Sony offering (if they don't need 4K)

~~~
baddox
Why not somewhere in between? Ignoring bans on commercial drone usage for the
moment, I could see this working well for, say, a realty agency or a local
news-gathering team. Really any small organization that has an obvious path
from aerial photography to more revenue, can afford this, but can't afford and
doesn't have individuals who are dedicated to UAV configuration and piloting.

That said, a non-Vision Phantom with a gimbal and a GoPro can probably also
get satisfactory results for those same customers. Still, the price wouldn't
be significantly less, and the Inspire 1 has a full 360 gimbal with yaw and
separate camera controls (which is huge), seems to have more flight control
features (last I checked, Phantoms didn't support waypoint navigation), and
might have better video quality than a GoPro.

~~~
recharge
My phantom 2 vision supports 16 waypoints via the recent update to the iphone
app.

------
sytelus
This looks amazing however $2800 price tag is way up there for all but real or
may be semi-professionals. It can fly to almost 15,000 feet which is just
amazing considering that's where private small plane airspace is. In other
words, you no longer have to rent a plane or helicopter to get that cool
aerial shot of New York's Center Park or SF's Golden Gate bridge. Flight time
is 18 mins which is also slightly higher.

It would have been nicer if they had clear "follow me" feature. Even better
would be one-touch pre-programmed flight pattern. I can imagine myself sitting
on a summit of a hike or ski resort or beach and doing one-touch pre-
programmed cinematic flight path to get that super-cool gimble stabilized
video that makes a circle around me.

~~~
ewang1
As a private pilot, not sure I'd want these things up at 15,000ft w/o a
transponder and radio. Sounds like disaster waiting to happen...

~~~
markdown
There are birds heavier than these, and planes _usually_ handle bird strikes
quite well.

~~~
neurotech1
Actually, Relatively small birds have been known to penetrate the windshield
of a Cessna and injure the pilot or even wreck the engine of a single engine
of a jet like a BAE Hawk.

See video of a Canadian CT-155 Hawk (Not F-16 as titled)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN_Zl64OQEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN_Zl64OQEw)

For an airliner like an Airbus A320, a small bird can damage the engine fan
blades and require an expensive repair. If the bird goes through the core even
minor damage becomes very expensive to fix.

------
dperfect
Looks very impressive!

I'm waiting to see some more real-world feedback as the Inspire 1 gets into
the hands of more people. I can see myself seriously considering purchasing
one... even without a very specific need at the moment (I consider myself more
of a photo/video hobbyist than anything). Still, a part of me feels like there
_must_ be some kind of dealbreaker/issue that just hasn't come to light yet. I
wonder how the camera compares to other options in the price range - not just
in specs, but in actual image quality, dynamic range, color reproduction, etc.

The one thing that would make me more confident in buying one (other than a
better reputation for DJI's support) would be some kind of statement (either
from DJI or from customers' experience) of compatibility with GoPro.

Also, is anyone else annoyed that they don't stop the background video when
you click to view the product video? Even on a new Macbook Pro, I get choppy
video with both of them competing for resources. Even if it did play smoothly
on my hardware, the background video is very distracting when you're watching
the product video in a lightbox. Of course, clicking the YouTube link and
watching in another tab worked better, but still..

------
zobzu
I dont like DJI too much but i've to admit the design and integrated features
are getting pretty good.

